

It’s here. Introducing Readmill for iPhone - JRutherford
http://blog.readmill.com/post/42427523964/its-here-introducing-readmill-for-iphone

======
desigooner
The page should at least mention that Readmill is an e-book reader for the
iPhone. It is not evident upfront from the blog post and the screenshots are
not as clear. It almost seems like Readmill could be a read-it-later app like
Pocket or Instapaper.

------
DIVx0
Maybe it's because I ride a bus but not a train. I've never seen a 'raised
eyebrow' when someone pulls out an iPad or other larger-than-phone device to
read or otherwise pass the time with.

~~~
gyardley
Hopefully someone from Readmill is around to satisfy my curiosity - why
_would_ someone raise an eyebrow at that?

When I commuted into and around NYC, reading on a larger-than-phone device was
always totally unremarkable, so I'm confused. There's probably a cultural
difference here that's interesting.

~~~
timmins
In Chicago it may depend on which form of transportation that you're riding.
On the Metra, it's second nature to see laptops, tablets, kindles, etc. On the
El, coworkers have shared that tablets aren't as common (mentioning theft) and
people can be apprehensive to flashing their smartphone. I'm aware that's a
major blanket statement but my experience is that ride duration, available
seating, and rider demographics play a role.

------
jonheller
Looks interesting. I recently tried Marvin for iPad, which I like a lot, but
it doesn't have an iPhone equivalent.

I wish the product page had more information though, unless I'm missing
something. For example, how do I add books to my library?

~~~
ressawh
<https://readmill.com/support#library>

You can drag'n'drop any ePub or PDF right into the browser (anywhere on
readmill.com) and the app will automatically download it.

There's also the "Send to Readmill" button:
<https://readmill.com/support#send-to-readmill>

------
quesera
ePub or PDF on iPhone.

That's cool, but iBooks works pretty well. This is prettier in a Metro-sort of
way and less skeuomorphic, so there's that.

My biggest complaint about ebooks in the Apple ecosystem is that iTunes is a
miserable way to manage them. And I want a single app for iPad and iPhone,
plus a Mac version, which handle at least ePub PDF and mobi, and sync content
and metadata. Simple, right?

